# Blotchy, red skin after shower???



## Abbygalll

Ok, so. I have had this for as long as I can probably remember. I noticed it way back when that when I would get out of the shower my knees and thighs would look red and blotchy. It would go away after like 15 mins and wouldn't be itchy or bothersome.

More recently, I have noticed it a TON on my back. And the hot water seems to make it irritated/itchy while I am in the shower. I've recently started taking luke warm showers and not hot showers because the hot water seems to bug it so much.

I'm wondering if it's got something to do with the heat? Because I have noticed when my back is in the open, its fine and not itchy at all. But when I have clothes and am in the shower, it gets irritated. I also have noticed this under my breasts a little as well.

I don't really know what I can use to maybe help it a little




&amp; with summer coming it's kind of making me a little self conscious :/ Also was gonna start tanning in a bed again (I've been a religious self tanner for 5 years... I'm getting sick of it, lol) but I don't want to with this going on.

Any suggestions of anything that might make it a little better?

Also - my boyfriend has told me its there even when I'm not recently out of the shower but it isn't red then. He said it just looks like a skin discoloration...???


----------



## magosienne

Yes, redness is usually due to the heat of the shower, so lukewarm is always best, especially if your skin is sensitive. I know my skin gets also irritated with hard water. Apart from that, i don't do much, i do moisturize my skin, i combine my eczema cream and a bodycream for dry skin.

It could also be an allergic reaction to a product you use, shower gel, shampoo.


----------



## Abbygalll

See, I was thinking maybe it's an allergic reaction as well to a new body wash, so I haven't continued use but it doesn't seem to be improving. My back also feels oily after I have showered.

Maybe I'm just really sensitive? And should try an acne body wash?


----------



## Minka

Out of curiousity, do you have hard water?


----------



## Abbygalll

No, I live in the city but I did live in the country most my life where we had very hard water. I do know our water now has a very high chlorine count...


----------



## Minka

It sounds a bit like inflammation, but I guess that's up to you.

We have really hard water where I live, and a few years ago, I started to also get really red patches on my body after showering. Like you also, I turned the heat down in the shower, and it reduced the redness, then I applied a moisturizer (which really didn't help).

It has lessened a lot now. I drink a lot of water (drinking water you buy in stores), use all-natural moisturizers, and take cooler and quicker showers.

I've noticed that when I bathe at my sister's (her place has a really high chlorine count in their water also) my feet get really red, and itchy. I use Jojoba oil and Honey and Calendula Ultra Moisturizer by Kiss my Face on them also sometimes. This helps a lot but isn't a perfect fix.

I know some people use Visine on red spots on their face, but if you have a large area, this may be unrealistic. I've never tried the Visine thing, so I can't say if it works or not.

I recommended talking to a dermatologist about it... they may have a better idea of what's going on. You might want to halt tanning for quite a while... maybe even permanently. If your skin is damaged in those areas, the last thing you want to do is tan and increase the damage. Their are all kinds of self-tanners now. You could give them a try if you can't bare the thought of being pale for the summer.

I would stay away from moisturizers with acids in them for awhile, until you know what's going on.

They make a lot of water filtration systems that are infused with Vitamin E and C that are made specifically for city water. You could also try one of these. I've seen some cheaper ones on Ebay.

You could also try these three articles:

http://www.buzzle.com/articles/chlor...ou-shower.html

http://www.dermstore.com/articles/article_83.htm

http://www.associatedcontent.com/art...in.html?cat=69


----------



## Abbygalll

Thank you a ton!

I drink a lot of water also (filtered water). I wasn't really moisturizing my back a whole lot as it is an area I tend to forget about, but since I've noticed this, I've started using visine intensive care lotion. I will see if that works. I have only recently started so I'm not sure...

I'm taking your advice on tanning... I still have ample amounts of self tanner left from last summer, so I'll go that route I think.


----------



## Dragonfly

Are you using a loofah or the same washcloth, in the shower?

They get covered with bacteria after 1-2 uses, and can cause a lot of irritation.


----------



## di2010

Moisturizers that contain oatmeal can be soothing


----------



## Abbygalll

Originally Posted by *Dragonfly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Are you using a loofah or the same washcloth, in the shower?
They get covered with bacteria after 1-2 uses, and can cause a lot of irritation.

Interesting. I do use a loofah.. with that piece of information, I'll be replacing that soon. 
I use clean wash cloths every time I use them... I hate the thought of that wet thing sitting in the shower. I always throw them right in the dirty clothes when I'm done, lol.


----------



## heartofdarkness

Hmm...I get this problem in the bath, have done since my early teens; itching and red blotches on my arms and legs, but mainly my stomach



Always in the bath, but never in the shower, and unfortunately I have no shower in my new flat...


----------



## Fade to Black

I have the same problem! It is probably just heat rash. Try turning the temperature down a notch. I used to shower in boiling hot water but it caused my chest to itch and become inflamed so badly I've switched to warm water and it's so much easier on my skin. I also like to rinse off in cool water just before I step out of the shower. It invigorates my skin.

Be sure to moisturize the instant you step out. Aveeno is really good for this as it has calming properties. You could also consider switching to a body wash formulated specifically for this problem. Oatmeal is really calming!


----------



## Abbygalll

Hmmm, the rinse off in cool water before you get out sounds like a plan. I'm just such a warm water freak in the cold weather times




summer time i take cooler showers though


----------



## nicolebridges

I think it's the heat, I have the same thing and the doctor prescribed a cream but it didnt work


----------



## Abbygalll

Yea, I have noticed that reducing the water temp has helped a bit. But it's still there, I also notice its there whenever I'm hot, even out of the shower. Must just be the sensitive areas of the skin...


----------



## Mikesloug

I think it's the heat because heat water temp is high so if you bath with normal temp heat water then you not face this problems.


----------



## mark_pw

I found a app in iPhone providing sensitive skin care tips - search "SkinApp" in iPhone App Store.


----------



## perlanga

Yeah I used to get something like this on my legs and inner thighs. My dermatologist recommended warm water and to use non harsh soap. I use dove sensitive skin now and have not had these problems since.


----------



## sagarika

I think it must be a skin infection or some type of allergies that you have faced.Don't be think it easy.Concern with some reputed skin specialist so soon.Hope he would be give some better tips than us.

http://www.thecrazytrader.co.uk/


----------



## Nails

It could simply be your allergic to something your using in the shower. I would try using some different products and see if that helps at all.


----------



## akathegnat

I have the same problem when I use any kind of dial soaps. They kill my skin. Or anything with glycerin in them. As soon as I got rid of all products with antibactial or glycerin in them it made the problem go away. Yeah, and turning the heat down.


----------



## piegirl

I'd recommend lowering the water temperature, as well as changing your soap/body wash since most soaps have chemicals &amp; irritants in them. I recommend Dr. Bronner's Magic Soaps; they're 100% vegan, a little goes a long way with them, they're multipurpose (you can use it as a shampoo, face soap, body wash, &amp; shaving cream), &amp; they have coconut oil, jojoba oil, olive oil, hemp oil, &amp; vitamin E, all which are beneficial to skin &amp; hair.


----------



## Abbygalll

^ I will have to check those soaps out! They sound wonderful!

I think I have narrowed this down to a skin discoloration that may be hereditary. I asked both my mom and my sister (I know my mom has some of what looks like the same on her chest area) and they both have it too, not only when they get out of the shower. We compared and it looks remotely identical.

I guess now is a quest to maybe find a product that can even it out a little. I just applied my first coat of self tanner and it looks like it MIGHT start to blend in once my tan develops... which would be wonderful as it is making me a little self conscious. :/

I did discover this Vita K stuff that is for blotchy skin... anyone ever heard of it?


----------



## piegirl

I didn't know about vitamin K &amp; blotchy skin. I'll check it out. Thanks


----------



## sknig31

Hi I have the same problem. It happens more in summer. There blotchy patches on the skin that are usually skin colour and slightly rough. I get them on the back of my knees, upper thigh, belly and back. They turn a red inflamed colour after sweating or hot showers. My partner also gets it. We use selsin. Comes in a little yellow bottle. We only need to use it once a month and its completely gone. My partner calls it the Queensland itch But I think that's a silly name cause it doesn't itch or bother us


----------

